# "Παρθενώνας" του Κώστα Γαβρά



## pit (Oct 14, 2009)

Δείτε το όλοι!

Έπαθα σοκ όταν το είδα.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGitmYl6U90


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2009)

Δεν έχεις παρακολουθήσει αυτή τη συζήτηση μάλλον.


----------

